

The Geek's Guide to Love - wallflower
http://kilianvalkhof.com/2007/life/the-geeks-guide-to-love/

======
swombat
_No matter what is it you do, your girlfriend will tell people you’re ‘really
really good with computers’. This is a universal truth. There is no way your
girlfriend will be able to fully comprehend what you do._

How misogynistic! My girlfriend is an entrepreneur. She understands what I do
perfectly well.

 _Learn to be mean. It’s not in our nature to be mean. We want to help
everyone. But it’s exactly what you need when you don’t want to be pushed
around. If you’re mean every once in a while, girls will stop seeing you as a
usable object (see #7) and more as a potential partner that can equal them.
This is the reason people tell you to learn to say no. Tip: playfully call
them names every now and then._

Wtf? Why not slap her around while you're at it, I hear it teaches them
females to pay proper respects and all. At least those of the author's
species.

~~~
fuckme
Dude, slap her around? Seriously? You honestly think this equates. Apparently
your entrepreneur girlfriend is one of the few females you've interacted with.
You absolutely need to bite back a little bit. Here's misogyny for you: 90% of
women I've been romantically involved with will take take take until I put my
foot down. Women seem to have no self control when it comes to selfish
behavior.

------
kilian
Oh dear, here's something I wrote _over 3 years ago_ all up on Hacker News.
Thanks for publicly shaming me!

Here we go. This was ironic, firmly tongue in cheek, over the top, _joking_.
No, I don't think "females" are "too dumb to appreciate what we do". I know
plenty of women that are way smarter than I'll ever be. Most of the points in
this article can be carried over to a female geek plus male non-geek
relationship as well (check the comments).

FWIW, this had been given the green light and agreed with by a fair number of
girls both before and after posting.

Now, everybody relax and don't panic. Don't take the ranting of a 18 year old
nerdy boy as truth ;)

------
snitko
It's fun to read, but it makes an implicit assumption that all women are dumb
and cannot appreciate what you do. That's certainly not true, I can prove it.

I have a friend, she's an MD. She once asked me to teach her programming and I
said sure. Instead of starting to explain things to her I just wrote a
relatively simple piece of code and asked her to tell me what it meant. I was
truly surprised when the next day she did that almost perfectly. Of course she
googled some basic things, yeah, but I was impressed by how a girl who had no
prior training in programming figured it all out.

